# Video ActiveX Object Error 1



## belting (Nov 10, 2007)

I have started getting the following error message and it is almost impossible to get rid of without shutting down the system;

"The page at http://client133.faster-hosting.com says
Video ActiveX Object Error.1.
Please open new Internet Explorer window.2.
Download codec from http://217.20.122.32/codec.exe3
Run and install downloaded codec 4.
Click OK."

I believe that this may be some sort of virus or other unwelcome visitor, especially as I use Firefox browser.

Please can anyone offer any help with this????

Many thanks.

belting.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Are you sure the error number is 1?

See: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q265161/


----------



## belting (Nov 10, 2007)

I copied the error message exactly as it appeared.

I cannot find Step 2.
I right clicked on START and then on OPEN, but there was nothing for
% ProgramFiles %\CommonFiles\System.

You just lost me completely. Sorry, but I did my best.

belting.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Downloading that "codec" will install the SmitFraud trojan, Video Active X Codec is one of it's many aliases....

Hang on for a move to our Malware Removal forum

Please do this:

go to *Click here* to download HJTsetup.exe
Scroll down to find the *File Repository area* look on the upper right for *Download button*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
*Don't* use the Analyse This button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted. 
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

*Also, please do this:*
Open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. Copy and paste that list in a reply._ _ _ _


----------



## belting (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Byteman, here is the Log you asked for:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 09:42:24, on 13/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYSSER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\avpm.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYICOS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\AVPMWrap.EXE
C:\Program Files\NetWaiting\netWaiting.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\MAILDISP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\MAILSCAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\SPOOLER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\kavss.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\3B Software\Registry Repair Pro\RegistryRepairPro.exe
C:\Program Files\3B Software\Common\Scheduler\wcomschd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\AvpM.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\LESLIE\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk&ibd=3070325
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.orange.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer Provided by Wanadoo
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MailScan Dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\eScan\LAUNCH.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eScan Updater] C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYICOS.EXE /App
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eScan Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\AVPMWrap.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ModemOnHold] C:\Program Files\NetWaiting\netWaiting.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.0.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Startup: Registry Repair Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\3B Software\Registry Repair Pro\RegistryRepairPro.exe
O4 - Startup: Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\3B Software\Common\Scheduler\wcomschd.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://192.168.5.2
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: eScan Server-Updater (eScan-trayicos) - MicroWorld Technologies Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYSSER.EXE
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopManager.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: eScan Monitor Service (KAVMonitorService) - Kaspersky Labs. - C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\avpm.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 8284 bytes

belting


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't see anything of the trojan in that log, but let's see the list I asked about in my last reply,please.



Byteman said:


> Also, please do this:
> Open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. Copy and paste that list in a reply._ _ _


Thanks!:up:


----------



## belting (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Byteman,

Have added the List as an attachment, I think.

Have tried to avoid downloading anything, but the error boxes are so persistant that I have to restart my PC in order to get out each time and it is happening more and more. Is there any way I can stop the error boxes apearing in the first place?

Thanks for helping me out here.

belting


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Yes, there are some things to try....

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Double-click *SmitfraudFix.exe*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

**If the tool fails to launch from the Desktop, please move *SmitfraudFix.exe* directly to the root of the system drive (usually *C:*), and launch from there.
_ __ 
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.zip
(You do that by clicking the .zip folder on the desktop, and select "Extract All" in the wizard window, use the Browse button, and change whatever shows as the location to unzip TO, to "Desktop", and click OK, uncheck "Show Extracted Files" first. 
Find the newly created SmitFraudFix folder.... 
Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*

Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm

Just post that log please.

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

_ _ _ _ _ _

Next: You can go ahead and run ComboFix:

Download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: In the event you already have Combofix, this is a new version that I need you to download. It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
_Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask._
...
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.

When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review.
***Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall***


----------

